# Sticky  Informational articles in the Sticky Library



## tielfan

The Talk Cockatiels forums have a wealth of useful information stored in the form of sticky threads. In fact we have so many sticky threads that scrolling past them to get to the ordinary threads was becoming a nuisance, and we set up a Sticky Library to eliminate this problem. 

The threads in the Sticky Library are all closed to new posts so they won't get cluttered up with posts that don't have lasting informational value. If you have a question or comment about a thread in the Sticky Library, please start a new thread in an appropriate section, and include a link to the sticky thread that you're talking about. 

Here is a list of the Health stickies in the library:

Blood feathers: what they are and what to do about them - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33314

Checking the Keelbone (to determine good weight and health) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680

Protecting Your Birds Through Quarantine - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10824

Cockatiel Common Diseases - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=7554

Avian Vet needs, how to find one, how to tell if you really have one - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27415

Signs of a Sick Cockatiel - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2786

If your new cockatiel won't eat - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27080

Abnormal Bird Droppings - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100

Care Credit (to help pay vet bills) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919

Supplemental Heat part 1 - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16019

Supplemental Heat part 2 - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=16020

Psittacosis (Chlamydiosis, Ornithosis) - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=7935


----------

